# Pronunciation: 处处



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧 and I have a question about the usage of 处处 in the following sentence:

(Father telling his son to consider going out with a girl):
我觉得你这样，你们俩先处处。没准啊，时间一长了，你们就有感觉了。

chùchu. This verb wasn't in the dictionary (at least, chù doesn't seem to be a verb in the dictionary). Is it 北方话 or 北京话? Does anyone know what the precise meaning is?
Thanks!


----------



## thetazuo

处处=试着*相处*一段时间
This is called 叠词, which has the connotation of “trying to do something”.
e.g.
这道菜你先尝尝，没准就上头了。(Give this dish a try, and you’d probably like it.)


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your reply, Thetazuo!  That's very helpful!

Since 相处 is pronounced xiāngchǔ, shouldn't 处处 be pronounced chǔchǔ? Are both pronunciation (chǔchǔ and chùchu) possible here?


----------



## thetazuo

You’re welcome. Yes, I would pronounce 处处 as chǔchǔ. I’m not familiar with chùchu. If it is pronounced chùchu in the 电视剧 you are watching, I suppose it’s some kind of dialect.


----------



## annoyingpotato

You can check this link: (16) 相交，交往 [get along;have social intercourses with] 
It doesn't sounds dialectal.


----------



## yuechu

annoyingpotato said:


> You can check this link: (16) 相交，交往 [get along;have social intercourses with]


Thanks, Annoyingpotato! I checked the link but I wasn't sure: Is that definition for the pronunciation chù (opposed to chǔ)?


----------



## annoyingpotato

I'm not sure since both chǔchǔ and chùchu sound fine to my ears, though deduced from meaning chǔchǔ should be the case.
There's a disadvantage in chǔchǔ. It cannot be pronounced as chǔchu. So chǔchǔ seems phonetically more stressed than chùchu and strenuous to read to a lazy tongue.


----------



## forgoodorill

查字典即可：
處處有兩個讀音：
1.  chù chù 
意思为在各个地方，在各个方面，在所有地方。 
舉例： 在各个方面处处严格要求自己 
2. chu3 chu3
*如果一个女生向男生表白 男生说先处处看是什么意思*

说明这男生不是真喜欢这个女生，但是也不讨厌。
我觉得这男生不好，喜欢就是喜欢，不喜欢就是不喜欢，给了个模棱两可的答案。
到时候万一分手了，他就会说他本来就只是说处处看，现在感觉不合适……什么的 

所以這裡的“處處”即為“相處； 跟别人一起生活；交往 ”的意思



綜上，依照這個語境，應該使用chu3 chu3
（我個人的生活經驗也是這樣，讀3聲）
*
多查字典，多了解實際用法，再跟根據自己經驗互相佐證，而不是跟著感覺走*

參考資料：
如果一个女生向男生表白 男生说先处处看是什么意思_百度知道
处 拼音_百度搜索
处_词语_成语_百度汉语
处处_百度百科


----------



## annoyingpotato

forgoodorill said:


> 多查字典


多查字典没错 不过你贴这几个链接没一个是字典，反而都是百度系。 百度百科胡诌乱扯恶名远扬，百度知道更是惨不忍睹。所以我不会拿它作依据。
我在*词典*上没找到明确标注“处处”读音为  chǔchǔ  的，所以没下结论。


forgoodorill said:


> 多了解實際用法，再跟根據自己經驗互相佐證，而不是跟著感覺走


实际用法和所谓感觉并非对立。感觉正是来自实际用法，即现实语料，而不是自创的。
正相反，实际用法有很多和词典不一致的地方，这也是词典不断修订的一个原因。


----------



## forgoodorill

annoyingpotato said:


> 实际用法和所谓感觉并非对立


 我哪裡說對立了？
我說的是“互相佐證”，只相信任何一種方法，手段都不能確保正確。


annoyingpotato said:


> 百度百科胡诌乱扯恶名远扬，百度知道更是惨不忍睹


這個我承認。
我自己平時也都用谷歌瀏覽器，但是查中文搜索結果還是有很多跳到百度。有些中文，中國人特有的東西，百度的資料不敢說最準確，但是全面肯定是有的。我自己也不是查了百度就貼上面，反而是查了一些之後比較補充之後再貼上面。這次碰巧我認為碰巧有用的都是百度鏈接。
你一句不拿百度參考就全部抹殺。
試問你自己查一些中文，中國人特有的，一看見百度莫非就自動忽略？
採納不採納每個人態度都不一樣，這個肯定。但是為了不採納而不採納個人覺得有點說不過去。
淘寶假貨遍地惡名遠揚，京東賣二手更是眾人皆知，所以我不會在上面買東西？



annoyingpotato said:


> 我在*词典*上没找到明确标注“处处”读音为 chǔchǔ 的，所以没下结论。



但是請看我上面說的，我自己不是全信字典，百度百科
我有個人經驗，聽過這樣的說法，這樣的讀法。
所以才這樣判斷
同樣，這是我自己的觀點，只是提供一種意見供樓主（yuechu）參考，沒有讓他信服的意思。
我貼出參考資料也不是為了顯擺，是為了讓他/她有個參考依據。語言不是死的是活的，所以相關的語境，問題肯定對與理解這個問題有幫助。
我不可能直接把全部的東西都貼出來，只會選擇有用的部分。就跟大學課綱中的“指定閱讀“，或者“延伸閱讀”作用一致。


----------



## Skatinginbc

猜1猜1/0: 猜1一猜1
說1說1/0: 說1一說1

瞧2瞧2/0: 瞧2一瞧2
學2學2/0: 學2一學2

等3->2等3/0: 等3一等3
找3->2找3/0: 找3一找3

看4看4/0: 看4一看4
勸4勸4/0: 勸4一勸4

處3->2處3/0: 處3一處3 ==> Its underlying representation is 處3處3, but its actual realization (or surface representation) after tone sandhi is 處2處3 or 處2處0 for me.

你們*倆*先處2*處3*。==> Taiwan's standard.
你們*倆r*先處2*處0*。==> with a "northern" accent (I assume).


yuechu said:


> chùchu.


If that was indeed the case, then the actor made a mispronunciation.


----------



## yuechu

forgoodorill said:


> *如果一个女生向男生表白 男生说先处处看是什么意思*
> 
> 说明这男生不是真喜欢这个女生，但是也不讨厌。
> 我觉得这男生不好，喜欢就是喜欢，不喜欢就是不喜欢，给了个模棱两可的答案。
> 到时候万一分手了，他就会说他本来就只是说处处看，现在感觉不合适……什么的


Thanks for your examples, Forgoodorill! 



Skatinginbc said:


> 你們*倆*先處2*處3*。==> Taiwan's standard.
> 你們*倆r*先處2*處0*。==> with a "northern" accent (I assume).


Good to know!



Skatinginbc said:


> If that was indeed the case, then the actor made a mispronunciation.


I guess this is what it must have been. Thanks, Skatinginbc!


----------



## SuperXW

处 is a character commonly being "mispronounced".
The following way should be easy to judge which tone it should pronounce:
*处 chu3 verb
处 chu4 noun 
However, many people pronounce chu4 where it should be chu3*.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 处 is a character commonly being "mispronounced".


Interestingly, I don't recall any incident of mispronunciation of 處 in Taiwan, with the only exception of 處chu3女 being mispronounced as 畜chu4女.  If this mispronunciation is rare in the Mainland and yet common in Taiwan, then we may characterize 處chu4女 as a dialectal feature of Taiwan from the descriptive point of view.  By the same token, if speakers of a Mainland dialect often mispronounce 處3一處3 as 觸4一觸4, then yuechu's question about whether chùchu is associated with a certain dialect (e.g., 北方话 or 北京话) surely makes a lot of sense.  So, the question is: Do speakers of 北方话 or 北京话 often make such mispronunciations (while speakers of other dialects seldom do)?  Anyway, I can hardly imagine a Taiwanese speaker would make such mistakes.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> ... if speakers of a Mainland dialect often mispronounce 處3一處3 as 觸4一觸4, then yuechu's question about whether chùchu is associated with a certain dialect (e.g., 北方话 or 北京话) surely makes a lot of sense.  So, the question is: Do speakers of 北方话 or 北京话 often make such mispronunciations (while speakers of other dialects seldom do)?  Anyway, I can hardly imagine a Taiwanese speaker would make such mistakes.


Many people (standard Mandarin speaker) often made such mispronunciations.
I don't know whether it is associated with certain dialects. Even in a same city, some would pronounce chu3, some pronounce chu4.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> Many people (standard Mandarin speaker) often made such mispronunciations.


大陸人: 你們*相處 **chu4 多久了?
臺灣人: 我們*相觸* chu4 (= 吵架、鬥嘴) 了一年, 早分手了.

大陸人: 但願你跟他能長*相處 **chu4.
臺灣人: 我也希望你跟老婆常*相觸* chu4.


----------



## Panfrom2020

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I was recently watching a 电视剧 and I have a question about the usage of 处处 in the following sentence:
> 
> (Father telling his son to consider going out with a girl):
> 我觉得你这样，你们俩先处处。没准啊，时间一长了，你们就有感觉了。
> 
> chùchu. This verb wasn't in the dictionary (at least, chù doesn't seem to be a verb in the dictionary). Is it 北方话 or 北京话? Does anyone know what the precise meaning is?
> Thanks!



Hi there, 

处处 can have at least 2 interpretations. 

In your case, it means "to spend time together, to hang out for something (to see if you will get along well); 

In other contexts, it can also mean "everywhere, in every which way".  

Hope it helps. 

Pan.


----------

